# Mounting SATA drive (NTFS)



## mesee (Nov 30, 2008)

Hello everybody.
I got troubled with mounting SATA drive (NTFS) under FreeBSD 7.0.
I've installed ntfsprogs from ports and tried


```
ntfs-3g /dev/ad6s1 /mnt/hd
```

got error


```
fuse: failed to open fuse device: No such file or directory
Unmounting /dev/ad6s1 ()
```

Is there any solution?

======


Problem's not actual


----------



## ale (Nov 30, 2008)

Is the fuse module loaded?
Before using ntfs-3g, try this as root

```
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/fusefs forcestart
```
If you want the module loaded automatically at boot, add this in /etc/rc.conf
	
	



```
fusefs_enable="YES"
```


----------



## danger@ (Nov 30, 2008)

maybe you could share here what have you done in order to solve the problem for the future record...


----------



## mesee (Nov 30, 2008)

Problem was in stopped fusefs (as ale says).
Thanks.


----------



## ichenchenweb (Dec 2, 2008)

T have a question.
If i want use xp's disk, NTFS. what i will install other soft?


----------



## ale (Dec 2, 2008)

sysutils/fusefs-ntfs


----------



## ichenchenweb (Dec 2, 2008)

ale said:
			
		

> sysutils/fusefs-ntfs



THANKS,I set up fusefs-ntfsï¼Œas followï¼š
ã€€ntfs-3gï¼š
ã€€ã€€# cd /usr/ports/sysutils/fusefs-ntfs
ã€€ã€€# make install clean
ã€€ã€€2ã€edit bootting fileï¼š
ã€€ã€€# ee /etc/rc.conf
ã€€ã€€fusefs_enable="YES"
ã€€ã€€
ã€€ã€€# ee /boot/loader.conf
ã€€ã€€fuse_load="YES"

ã€€ã€€# shutdown -r now

Butï¼ŒIn the Chinese discovery of a number of local garbageã€‚


----------



## ale (Dec 3, 2008)

Unfortunately I can't help as I don't have filesystem which uses Chinese characters (if this is what you mean about garbage).
Try using the "-o locale=..." option when mounting. Refer to the ntfs-3g man page.


----------



## prettya1 (Dec 3, 2008)

very good,thankyou!!


----------



## Gemini (Dec 13, 2008)

One note of caution:

Make sure that you install the fusefs-kmod 0.3.9.p1.20080208_*5* port.

There is a known issue where the fusefs write buffer does not perform a writeback in a timely fashion.  According to PR/122907, uncommitted data can remain in the buffer for as long as 15 minutes.

When a system shutdown is initiated, fusefs scrambles to commit data when partitions are hit with a umount command.  Unfortunately, if there is too much data, it cannot be written in time before the system is halted.  The result is lost data and/or lost files.

The patchlevel 5 fix introduces a safe mode in the rc.d shutdown script that makes sure that the fuse.ko module has been safely halted before allowing the rest of the system shutdown to continue.  The module won't halt till the write buffers are empty, so it is a smart check.

The current pre-compiled package version (as of 12/12) is only patchlevel 2.  If you have that version, manually unmounting your fusefs partitions before you halt is highly recommended.

Having said that, the patch does nothing to stop data loss in the event of a power failure or kernel panic.  Also, the ntfs-3g daemon doesn't fully support journaling [yet], so your filesystem can be left in an inconsistent state afterward.  I personally had to boot into XP and run "chkdsk /F" to repair the filesystem after my experience.


----------

